# British Speakers corner



## alidsl (Sep 20, 2009)

Basically like Mrfatso's Sg speak corner, BUT BETTER

Lets talk about the (beautiful and unique) weather


----------



## Law (Sep 20, 2009)

Britain sucks.


----------



## Domination (Sep 20, 2009)

Fuck, our SG corner is losing after we influence the New Wave of GBAtemp Countries Speakers' Corner (Also abbreviated as NWOGCSC... ok that made no sense)

I'm converting.

Hai Brits, you guys are awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love Led Zeppelin. And Rolling Stones. And The Animals. And Iron Maiden. And Judas Priest. And Black Sabbath. And Sex Pistols. And lots more.

Plus, there is TrolleyDave and Hadrian just to name a few awesome tempers


----------



## alidsl (Sep 20, 2009)

be quiet 

once we get rid of Gorden Brown life will be better for everyone


----------



## asdf (Sep 20, 2009)

These threads are popping up in flocks O_O


----------



## alidsl (Sep 20, 2009)

There was about as much love in your post as there is between Gorden Brown and David Cameron

Anyway Britain is much better than all other countries


----------



## Law (Sep 20, 2009)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Anyway Britain is much better than all other countries



Sure, if you enjoy living in shit with a bunch of apes.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 20, 2009)

This thread discriminates against Croatians!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2009)

Britain needs to nationalise everything again, it's full of illiterate chavs and mobile phone obsessed kiddies.  Britains sucked for a while, it's kind of like Japan now - we've lost our identity and adopted the Americans.


----------



## luke_c (Sep 20, 2009)

Britain suxx


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 20, 2009)

Britain rucks. Yeah.

Woot 1337th post


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 20, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Britain needs to nationalise everything again, it's full of illiterate chavs and mobile phone obsessed kiddies.  Britains sucked for a while, it's kind of like Japan now - we've lost our identity and adopted the Americans.


INDIE KID REVOLUTION!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2009)

I'd join that revolution!


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 20, 2009)

QUICK POST SOME ECHO & THE BUNNYMEN!


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm british and it definatly sucks, if we keep Labour in power we're screwed and if Cameron gets power, everyone who doesnt own their own house maid is screwed.
...tbh i can't think of many countries that I'd like to live in.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 20, 2009)

Even though I don't like the country if I emigrated I would miss a lot of the good things.  Chavs are my major gripe but from what I hear they've pretty much invaded every country.

Being British I would piss and moan about whatever country I moved to anyway, it is our way *sob* and I wouldn't change it at all.  OH LIBERTY OH wait wrong anthem.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Sep 20, 2009)

ily Britian


----------



## alidsl (Sep 20, 2009)

It's fun when a chav insults you and they're smaller than you


----------



## Rogue Trader (Sep 20, 2009)

Moaning and complaining are part of what makes Britain Great....even if it is terrible, with awful weather and thieving, underhanded politicians- it's OUR awful weather and thieving underhanded politicians.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 20, 2009)

yup lets all be proud of our bad prime ministers and our duckhouses and our Expenses


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 20, 2009)

There's one thing I can't understand about Britain. People on the TV and in the press always claim "Oh, exams are getting easier. Anyway can get qualifications." But if half of them took an exam I doubt they'd even get a grade.


----------



## Law (Sep 20, 2009)

ca_michelbach said:
			
		

> There's one thing I can't understand about Britain. People on the TV and in the press always claim "Oh, exams are getting easier. Anyway can get qualifications." But if half of them took an exam I doubt they'd even get a grade.



You say that, but look at how many people in Britain got GCSEs at grade A* - C in the last few years, then look at the state of the streets and the people on them, as well as looking at the youth of today.

People are getting dumber, but more people are passing exams each year. The fact they're getting easier is the only explanation (supposedly). I think the real explanation is that the exams aren't worth shit in the real world, because anybody can pass them if they cram enough. Then they forget everything they've crammed a few days later.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 20, 2009)

agreed the tests are getting easier but our population is getting dumber = better grades,
but there are still people that get C's because they spend there lives hacking games and posting on forums

Wait...


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 20, 2009)

Every generation should be more intelligent than the last. It's simple genetics!


----------



## Law (Sep 20, 2009)

ca_michelbach said:
			
		

> Every generation should be more intelligent than the last. It's simple genetics!



Simple genetics, if the majority of Britain wasn't either inbreeding or breeding with bad genes.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 20, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> ca_michelbach said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









 Good point! I hear doctors have a term, NFN, which means Normal For Norwhich


----------



## Reaper (Sep 20, 2009)

hello chaps am i doing this rite


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2009)

Nope, it's "alwight geezers".


----------



## Rogue Trader (Sep 20, 2009)

Here in Northern Ireland we use a slightly different schooling system to the mainland, which has a tendency to produce better and worse results- by which I mean we get a lot more A's and A stars, and a lot more D's and E's- it tends to be less balanced.

The schooling system is not easier or harder nowadays, it's just different-and yes it does mean that maybe there are more A's going around, but that doesn't make it any easier to get into the top universities- in fact if anything it's harder to get in, as you have to be truely exceptional.

Also, you have to pay ridiculous amounts to go- I just got a lovely 3 grand loan- which has all gone to pay tuition fees.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 20, 2009)

Reaper said:
			
		

> hello chaps am i doing this rite


Nope, if you talk like that in the UK your likely to get punched 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the same's also true if you start randomly singing


----------



## Reaper (Sep 20, 2009)

pop culture and stereotypes have failed me


----------



## Rogue Trader (Sep 20, 2009)

I was in America this summer-you guys fit your stereotypes beautifully.


----------



## Law (Sep 20, 2009)

Reaper said:
			
		

> hello chaps am i doing this rite



PIP PIP, TALLEY-HO! CRUMPETS AND WOT WOT, GUFFAW!


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 20, 2009)

i lived in England for 12 years, specifically in Leeds..

wasn't bad at all, i wouldn't mind going back. 

maybe ill make a Lebanese Speakers Corner, i guess ill be the only one to post in that thread :/


----------



## olliepop2000 (Sep 20, 2009)

To make it fair, shouldn't pass rates be scaled every year so it is exactly the same percentages getting each grade every time.


----------



## Rogue Trader (Sep 20, 2009)

It probably should be-that's why entrance requirements keep going up and the really popular courses are always oversubscribed. 

In NI the eleven-plus is scaled, with the top 25% getting A's, 25% B's and C's, and 50% get D's, and that works well- although the best schools are still oversubscribed so they have to use additional entrance requirements. That damn Ruan woman wants to change it though....


----------



## alidsl (Sep 21, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Reaper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You forgot the tea


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 22, 2009)

and the crackers as well as the monocles


----------



## alidsl (Sep 22, 2009)

not so many monacles around but yeah the crackers

"Hello, wot wot, care to come for some tea and crackers, Oh you don't that is a real shame, Pip pip tally ho"


----------



## xcalibur (Sep 22, 2009)

blad wut uu duin 'ere?
u fak'in wanka'
ul ge' murked if i ever see roun 'ere uhgain
walk on u tossa

This is how its done right if you've had the pleasure of living up north england or southwest london.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 22, 2009)

@ca_michelbach it is actually Normal for Norfolk* and usage is not limited to the medical professions (they do have some wonderful acronyms/initialisms/euphemisms though- if people understood half of what was being said in hospitals......).

Back on topic I am counting down the days until I leave (joining the exodus of trained types), it seems there is nothing left for me here but my escape partners failed the "have nothing you can not leave in 30 seconds flat" requirement for this line of work so I am sitting around pulling things apart for people until they get sorted. Last one out lights off etc.

*in the interests of full disclosure I was squirted out/assembled in Suffolk so apparently the Norfolk folk and I are enemies or something. It certainly made an impact on the tone of the conversation with the taxi drivers when I accidentally disclosed such things the other month on the way to a job interview although I suppose half of that might have been I have no clue about football (not even enough to fake it).

@xcalibur that is when you smash your elbow into their leader's eye* and the rest tremble in fear or better yet "if i ever see you [around here again]" the reply is "what is wrong with right now".

*can get kind of difficult explaining how you just sent a 13 year old to the hospital but it can be done.


----------



## Retal (Sep 22, 2009)

Has anyone found a part of England that isn't shit? I'm guessing it would be somewhere southern. Like coastal southern.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 22, 2009)

@Retal I find you can generally have a good time in most parts but try staying for any length of time and the experience sours very quickly.

As you asked my opinion having been through most of it for whatever reason
Starting at south Wales and working anticlockwise you are mainly tourist trap land (moors and national parks are OK but I would sooner find myself in the Lake district or the Peak district or better yet Scotland) which means aside from local festivals (not knocking them in the slightest; many are awesome) everything is shut for half the year or it is farming (I do find Bristol somewhat bearable though for reasons I can not quite nail down).
You then have a few cities dominated by ports* (or formerly dominated by ports which in many ways is even worse as there is usually now nothing going on). If you are thinking perhaps a bit inland there is nothing but farmland.
By the time you get to Portsmouth (or maybe a bit after) you have hit London/other cities commuter band with all that it brings (mainly expensive houses and little going on), this couples with tourist trap/port until you are some way into Kent which is quite nice if you avoid Dover (not hard as the place is tiny) but this rapidly returns to old seaside towns and commuter band although parts of northern Kent and Essex are not bad if retirement is your thing, rinse and repeat old seaside towns and ports right up the east coast but with the north sea providing a drop in temperature compared to Cornwall and the channel islands. Aside from commuting you had better enjoy selling junk/insurance to people or public/health/military service if working is your thing as all manufacturing/industry has shifted to villages if it exists at all.

Come to think of it with the possible exception of some tourist stuff and more farming that description it probably true for the north as well.

*I have been to ports all over the world (well north half of it) and unless there is something else going on or they are and always have been small they are generally not nice places.


----------



## emigre (Sep 22, 2009)

We really are a pile of moaning bastards. 

I quite like it really.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 22, 2009)

At least we're not morons! 
When the republicans in America were campaining against an american NHS, one example they gave of how it wouldn't work was Steven Hawking. They claimed that if he was English he'd be dead due to the NHS...they forgot to mention that he IS english and that he says he owes his life to the NHS


----------



## Retal (Sep 22, 2009)

emigre said:
			
		

> I quite like it really.


_It_? What is _it_?


----------



## alidsl (Sep 22, 2009)

The fact we moan all the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but it's fun


----------



## emigre (Sep 22, 2009)

The cynicism. The ability to moan. And that other stuff.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 22, 2009)

but it also means we make better trolls and flamers


----------



## emigre (Sep 22, 2009)

Rationality and logic are our WMD.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 22, 2009)

and a hatred for gingers


----------



## emigre (Sep 22, 2009)

I went ti school with someone with ginger hair. When he left he dyed his hair and reinvented himself in a way Madonna would be proud of. Then he became cool and stopped talking to me. haha


----------



## vergilite (Sep 22, 2009)

lol iv been reading though this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, i love being British it is great except for chavs i live in liverpool so there are always some around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but i think cornwall is the best of england it is sunny, the beachs are clean the water is very clean and i love spending weekends down there


----------



## luke_c (Sep 22, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Britain sucks.
> The most honest quote i'v ever seen.
> 
> QUOTE(alidsl @ Sep 22 2009, 04:58 PM) and a hatred for gingers


My best friend is Ginger FYI


----------



## Sinkhead (Sep 22, 2009)

Retal said:
			
		

> Has anyone found a part of England that isn't shit? I'm guessing it would be somewhere southern. Like coastal southern.


My part isn't so shit. West Yorkshire's where it's at. Manchester is great too, it's only ~20 mins on the train and I go there a lot. There's the odd bad apple, but on the whole it seems like a nice place to live. Just avoid Todmorden if you ever end up round these parts (just heard that one of my friends who lives there was mugged on the way home from school  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 22, 2009)

There's one good thing about England...CRICKET!


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 22, 2009)

ca_michelbach said:
			
		

> At least we're not morons!
> When the republicans in America were campaining against an american NHS, one example they gave of how it wouldn't work was Steven Hawking. They claimed that if he was English he'd be dead due to the NHS...they forgot to mention that he IS english and that he says he owes his life to the NHS


I watch Mock The Week too.

Another great thing about being British...smart arse comments.


----------



## luke_c (Sep 22, 2009)

And Football!


----------



## emigre (Sep 22, 2009)

England seem unable to take penalties.

Scotland and NI seem to be so close and yet so far from qualifying whilst Wales last qualified for a tournament when Nye Bevan was alive.

I'm from Swansea as well. I'm never going to see Wales at a mjor tournament. Thank fuck for Rugby.


----------



## dice (Sep 22, 2009)

I've added a poll (we can change it every once in a while)


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 22, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> ca_michelbach said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We all know Frankie Boyle's best


----------



## alidsl (Sep 22, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm ginger


----------



## Retal (Sep 22, 2009)

Here are some British speakers.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 24, 2009)

Why did you Brits leave the topic?


----------



## zuron7 (Sep 24, 2009)

WAR!!!
Between Speakers corner's.
I'm not britian anyway.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 24, 2009)

How dare you 

THis is the British speak corner go use an Indian one

us Brits moan about alot so


----------



## Psyfira (Sep 24, 2009)

ca_michelbach said:
			
		

> We all know Frankie Boyle's best


No way! That little blond guy who's name I've temporarily forgotten is a comedic genius


----------



## Depravo (Sep 24, 2009)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> ca_michelbach said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Russell Howard?


----------



## Rogue Trader (Sep 24, 2009)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Psyfira said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah the little blond one is Russell Howard.  
Dara O'Briain is the best one though.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 25, 2009)

I like that English guy called Hadrian


----------



## Law (Sep 25, 2009)

Rogue Trader said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AND GET OUT OF MY COKE TOO, DON'T THINK I DON'T SEE IT ON YOUR LITTLE WHISKERS


----------



## luke_c (Sep 25, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Rogue Trader said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Har har, that was on last nights episode, last of the series though


----------



## BiT.SLEDGE (Sep 25, 2009)

Ireland is better. Less chavs more knackers!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 25, 2009)

Belgium FTW!


----------



## emigre (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm now going to take this horrid verbal assult!!!

Now who's with me?


No one is here; huh?


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 29, 2009)

BiT.SLEDGE said:
			
		

> Ireland is better. Less chavs more knackers!



Less potatoes.


----------



## emigre (Sep 29, 2009)

I've got film Hunger on my hard drive. Bobby Sands just eat something.


----------



## ScottySniper (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm the only Scot here? Seriously?


----------



## alidsl (Sep 29, 2009)

Meh out of interest what is under a scottish kilt (right spelling?)


----------



## Danny600kill (Sep 29, 2009)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Meh out of interest what is under a scottish kilt (right spelling?)



Well its something a man only has  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lol i love britain its great.


----------



## Rogue Trader (Sep 29, 2009)

ScottySniper said:
			
		

> I'm the only Scot here? Seriously?
> 
> Apparently so...and it looks like I'm the only Northern Irish.
> 
> ...



'We'll never forget you Jimmy Sands...'


----------



## ScottySniper (Sep 30, 2009)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Meh out of interest what is under a scottish kilt (right spelling?)



A dick. Same as any other kilt. Just, a dick.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 1, 2009)

Thought so, I was told they don't wear pants and I'm not enough of a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 to look


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 1, 2009)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Thought so, I was told they don't wear pants and I'm not enough of a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did.








Spoiler













Spoiler



J/k.


----------



## ScottySniper (Oct 1, 2009)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Thought so, I was told they don't wear pants and I'm not enough of a
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's k, a bit of air about the bollocks is good for ye.

You DO realise that we don't wear kilts 24/7 right? I'll be amazed if I ever wear one more than twice a year.


----------

